# Will I get bumped to bottom of NHS list?



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi girls

Just wondering if anyone knows where I might stand with NHS list.  I am due to go back to Origin in June for a FET (i have 4 frosties with them).  However, I think I should be getting to the top of the RFC list soon and am scared that if I can't go when I'm called that I will be put back to the bottom of the pile.

If my second FET is not successful, I don't fancy having to wait another year or more to get going with NHS and we won't be able to afford to pay for another private go for a long time!

Would appreciate your comments...
Jo


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Jo,
just a quickie cos I've a visitor here    Think you can be frozen at the top of the list if your undergoing tx but I'm not 100% sure - perhaps give the RFC a ring or email Dr. Williamson


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for that, I will give them a call in the morning to put my mind at rest.

Jo x


----------



## Mandyx (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Jo

I am currently going to origin but also have put my name down for NHS go at RFC. I was told by Dr Williamson (who is my consultant at both) that if treatment works at origin I am to inform the RFC and I will be frozen on the waiting list at the position I have reached.

Hope this helps. Good luck with treatment.

Amandax


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Jomag Im on NHS RVH go and my place on private list has been frozem at the number I was at so it must be the same visa versa!!!!!!


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

That is great news, thanks for your responses!  

Good luck girls   

Jo x


----------

